# Australia and New Zealand ~ Anyone been?



## debbie in seattle (Aug 19, 2016)

My husband surprised me yesterday on our walk and said we need to go to Australia and New Zealand!    I think he thinks he needs to get his bucket list lightened.     Anyway, has anyone been?    Did you go on your own, cruise and land tour, group tour?    Just gathering info at this point.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 19, 2016)

Princess Cruises do a nice trip around NZ from Sydney. 

Depending on whether you like cities or would prefer to see something of the Outback, I would suggest either concentrating on a trip that includes Sydney, Canberra and Melbourne or alternately Darwin, Katherine, Kakadu and Alice Springs and Uluru. North Queensland is also good to see and Cairns has flights to and from Hawaii.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 20, 2016)

Been to Australia twice but still have NZ on my list.

My husband's brother and cousins live there so it made the trips easy.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 20, 2016)

I have been to neither country, but both are on my bucket list. My son and our future DIL lived in New Zealand for about a year prior to getting married, spending time on both islands. They loved the experience and reported that the scenery and people were great.


----------



## Lon (Aug 20, 2016)

I have spent half of each year for the past 25 living in New Zealand and the other half of the year in California.  I have seen more of New Zealand than most New Zealanders so they tell me. It's a hop skip and jump over to OZ and I have visited there many times.

If you want to enjoy both New Zealand and Australia then forget the cruise. Allow at least 30 days for your trip and don't spend your money on one of these Quickee Tours where you are rushed through both countries in seven to ten days.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2016)

Lon said:


> I have spent half of each year for the past 25 living in New Zealand and the other half of the year in California.  I have seen more of New Zealand than most New Zealanders so they tell me. It's a hop skip and jump over to OZ and I have visited there many times.
> 
> If you want to enjoy both New Zealand and Australia then forget the cruise. Allow at least 30 days for your trip and don't spend your money on one of these Quickee Tours where you are rushed through both countries in seven to ten days.



Lon-   Thanks for the info.   How would you recommend we tour/travel while there?   Really don't want to do it on our own.


----------



## Lon (Aug 20, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Lon-   Thanks for the info.   How would you recommend we tour/travel while there?   Really don't want to do it on our own.



Deb, Believe me, go on your own, you can do it. Remember the seasons are reversed. Their summer is our winter etc. The language is English don't forget and the Kiwi's are  friendly helpful people and the exchange rate is favorable to the American Dollar.
I would consider renting a car when you get into Auckland and go exploring on your own. It's easy.

Give me a idea of how long you want to be gone, a rough idea of how much you would want to spend exclusive of air fare and I can give you a good travel plan. You most definitely should see both the North & South Island and if you are limited time wise then just see New Zealand and do Australia another time.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2016)

Lon said:


> Deb, Believe me, go on your own, you can do it. Remember the seasons are reversed. Their summer is our winter etc. The language is English don't forget and the Kiwi's are  friendly helpful people and the exchange rate is favorable to the American Dollar.
> I would consider renting a car when you get into Auckland and go exploring on your own. It's easy.
> 
> Give me a idea of how long you want to be gone, a rough idea of how much you would want to spend exclusive of air fare and I can give you a good travel plan. You most definitely should see both the North & South Island and if you are limited time wise then just see New Zealand and do Australia another time.



Thanks Lon!    Just got done asking my husband (all this is his idea) and he said he is primarily interested in New Zealand, North and South as you said.   Not sure about anything more.   Some thoughts, flying to Honolulu, spend the night, continue on from there, we've got connections to mainly Marriotts, so can get cheap room rates anywhere.   I'm rather uncomfortable about NOT taking a group tour or land and sea cruise, my husband isn't very good at directions,driving, etc nor hearing (refuses to wear hearing aids).   I've figured out that it is much too stressful on me to have to do it all myself and I have found it's certainly no vacation for me.  I guess we want to see the highlights, we'll never be back there again.  We aren't into roughing it as far as hotels etc.,though nothing exclusive.     We're both very active, walk a minimal of 5 miles each day.  No disabilities (except for his hearing) and money isn't an issue to a point.   As far as how many days, hmmmmm, 2 weeks of actual touring (+/- a few days), not including travel there and home (live in Seattle).  Really don't care for the large cities.   While we were on a Viking Cruise in Europe, both of us loved the little villages we toured.   Time of year doesn't matter, would like to avoid the mad crush of tourists, we're both retired so time is of no essence.   
Perhaps the shoulder seasons, being from Seattle, the last thing either of us want is a rainy season, get plenty of rain and clouds here.  
We won't be going this year nor early next year, going to Maui 2+ weeks in early November and in March, going to Scottsdale for  1 1/2 months, so perhaps this time next year or later.
Would love to hear your thoughts.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Lon (Aug 20, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Thanks Lon!    Just got done asking my husband (all this is his idea) and he said he is primarily interested in New Zealand, North and South as you said.   Not sure about anything more.   Some thoughts, flying to Honolulu, spend the night, continue on from there, we've got connections to mainly Marriotts, so can get cheap room rates anywhere.   I'm rather uncomfortable about NOT taking a group tour or land and sea cruise, my husband isn't very good at directions,driving, etc nor hearing (refuses to wear hearing aids).   I've figured out that it is much too stressful on me to have to do it all myself and I have found it's certainly no vacation for me.  I guess we want to see the highlights, we'll never be back there again.  We aren't into roughing it as far as hotels etc.,though nothing exclusive.     We're both very active, walk a minimal of 5 miles each day.  No disabilities (except for his hearing) and money isn't an issue to a point.   As far as how many days, hmmmmm, 2 weeks of actual touring (+/- a few days), not including travel there and home (live in Seattle).  Really don't care for the large cities.   While we were on a Viking Cruise in Europe, both of us loved the little villages we toured.   Time of year doesn't matter, would like to avoid the mad crush of tourists, we're both retired so time is of no essence.
> Perhaps the shoulder seasons, being from Seattle, the last thing either of us want is a rainy season, get plenty of rain and clouds here.
> We won't be going this year nor early next year, going to Maui 2+ weeks in early November and in March, going to Scottsdale for  1 1/2 months, so perhaps this time next year or later.
> Would love to hear your thoughts.
> Thanks so much.



Based on what you have told me I would suggest a Guided two to three week tour of New Zealand. B & B's are a great choice with the tour group. My Ex New Zealand wife used to take as many as 30 people on guided tours back in the late 80's. She did it four times and gave it up. She said it was the hardest money she ever earned what with the tourist loosing their passports, getting sick, being late etc.
She much preferred being a RN & Certified Nurse Midwife.  http://www.newzealand.com/int/trips-and-driving-itineraries/15-plus-days/


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks Lon.     Can you give me of an idea of must see's while planning our journey?best time to go.


----------



## Lon (Aug 20, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Thanks Lon.     Can you give me of an idea of must see's while planning our journey?best time to go.


 Consider October, November,February, March. A good guided tour will hit all the must see spots in both the north & south islands.

Air fares are generally higher in Dec & Jan with many Kiwi's going home from abroad for the holidays. Kiwi's are a pretty well traveled group of folks. Do a bit of googling on New Zealand to get some ideas.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2016)

Lon said:


> Deb, Believe me, go on your own, you can do it. Remember the seasons are reversed. Their summer is our winter etc. The language is English don't forget and the Kiwi's are  friendly helpful people and the exchange rate is favorable to the American Dollar.
> I would consider renting a car when you get into Auckland and go exploring on your own. It's easy.
> 
> Give me a idea of how long you want to be gone, a rough idea of how much you would want to spend exclusive of air fare and I can give you a good travel plan. You most definitely should see both the North & South Island and if you are limited time wise then just see New Zealand and do Australia another time.



I would second that. New Zealand is very beautiful and offers a lot to see as a fly drive experience.
Australia is so much bigger and you have to travel a long way to see everything that you might want to.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Perhaps the shoulder seasons, being from Seattle, the last thing either of us want is a rainy season, get plenty of rain and clouds here.
> 
> We won't be going this year nor early next year, going to Maui 2+ weeks in early November and in March, going to Scottsdale for  1 1/2 months, so perhaps this time next year or later.
> 
> ...



Sorry Debbie, but it is often raining in New Zealand. It is not known as the Land of the Long White Cloud for nothing. That's why it is so green. Australia, on the other hand is known as the Wide Brown Land due to lack of rain. So, if coming to Australia you need a hat and sunscreen and in New Zealand bring your rain coats.


----------



## helenbacque (May 8, 2017)

A companion and I crossed the Pacific on a passenger-carrying freighter.  Spent several weeks touring New Zealand and another 4 months seeing Australia by train, plane, bus, jitney, whatever.  Did 'walkabout'.  Left U. S. in September '83, returned March '84.  New Zealand was beautiful, people friendly but reserved and proper (little like the Brits).  Fjords just as awesome as those in Norway just not as many.  Australia - scenery more interesting with patches of beauty.  Loved southern coast between Melbourne and Adelaide.  Australians friendly, casual and jokey in a funny way, loved Americans and very appreciative of our WWII support.  New Years Eve in Alice Springs was a hoot.


----------



## jujube (May 8, 2017)

They're both on my bucket list.  Maybe one day....


----------



## Manatee (May 14, 2017)

We missed NZ, but did get to Australia.  We flew to Melbourne, spent a few days and then went by rail to Sydney and spent some more time.  The folks on the train were friendly and pleasant.  Some of the little towns along the way had aboriginal names that were really different. We never saw so many sheep in our lives. There was lots to see and do in Sydney.  I was still working then so we had to ration our time.  We flew up to Cairns which we enjoyed a lot.  We rode the four wheel drive bus up into the rain forest, snorkeled on the barrier reef and rode the Kuranda railway.  We didn't know that Australia has a rain forest, all you hear about here is the desert outback.  It would be fun to go back, but not practical at this point.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 15, 2017)

New Zealand.  It's just so green.  One of our favorite places was the Art Deco city of Napier! And the wineries.  And the Super Loo. And Hobbiton. And the Sky Tower. And Whakarewarewa.
The U.S. dollar was weak when we visited, so it was pretty expensive.  If only they'd drive on the proper side of the road


----------



## Warrigal (May 15, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> New Zealand.  It's just so green.  One of our favorite places was the Art Deco city of Napier! And the wineries.  And the Super Loo. And Hobbiton. And the Sky Tower. And Whakarewarewa.
> The U.S. dollar was weak when we visited, so it was pretty expensive.  If only they'd drive on the proper side of the road


I agree that NZ is a lovely place to visit but you have to adjust to being in the Southern Hemisphere - the seasons are reversed, water goes does down the plughole clockwise and when driving, left becomes right and vice versa. :grin:


----------



## daver66 (Jun 30, 2017)

Sydney and Auclkland were amazing.


----------



## HappyLuk (Mar 24, 2018)

I've been Australia & New Zealand, we rented the car in Brisbane, drove to Gold coast, flew to Cairns, went snorkel in Great Barrier reef , flew to Sydney , flew to Auckland , rented a car , drove around [FONT=arial, helvetica, clean, sans-serif]Rotorua, Waitomo Caves and Hobbiton movie set, nine miles beach , flew to Melbourne , then back to Brisbane to go back home . The trip was more than 3 weeks . New Zealand and the Australia coast are the highlight of the trip. Glad to squeeze in the New Zealand trip. Sydney , Melbourne are nice but just not much special . [/FONT]


----------



## TonyK (Apr 11, 2018)

debbieinseattle - Did you go to New Zealand?

My son studied abroad at the University of Auckland. He spent two weeks hiking the Southern Alps with his classmates. He enjoyed Queenstown, Hobbiton, and bungee jumping. I wish I had gone over to see him.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 11, 2018)

Jujube, go while you still can!    My husband has terminal cancer now (from Mesothelioma) and the trip of a lifetime (at least for us) is nothing more but a memory.   Should of gone when we had the health to do it.


----------

